# Upgrading pool pump for solar heater



## Magnumpl (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello. I am planning to add solar heater to my pool, I've read that a variable speed pool pump would be recommended. I currently have a Flotec AT251001-01 1hp single speed 115/230v pool pump. I am trying to determine what voltage is it running on. The multimeter is showing 120v on both connectors at the mechanical timer. I am not sure if the wiring is suitable for a 230v pool pump and if it would be difficult to upgrade it to 230v. 

I've attached pictures of the pool electricals and breaker. The lower part of the breaker turns the pump on/off. 



http://imgur.com/a/iE8cgjE


I would appreciate your help!






























Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------

